# Food Storage? Defense Gardens Were the Grand Daddy of the Victory Garden.



## jeremiyah (Feb 13, 2009)

*Food Storage? Defense Gardens Were the Grand Daddy of the Victory Garden*

If you get Kindle for PC, or a Pad, or Pod, or Smart Phone, etc, you can have hundreds of books free; gardening, prepping, survival, greenhousing, herbs, food in the wild, etc, etc

and all of the books can be read on all of your devices...even PDF files sent to your Kindle address...

DEFENSE GARDENS [Kindle Edition]

Eric Ericksen (Author)

*BEST NEW GARDEN BOOK OF THE YEAR 2013
Defense Gardens were the grand daddy of the Victory Garden.
Master the nutritional reasons- medical applications and old school gardening methods of the greatest generation.
Defense Gardens laces forgotten uses of fruits and vegetables to modern society. Tactical eating for Strategic results.
We all know to eat our carrots yet the "why" escapes us.
As gardening became a hobby historical perspectives of why we plant what we planted became lost, our waistlines increased and cognitive abilities have declined.
Harness the power of the old time strong man - WWII combat athlete - natural healing - pioneer homesteader medical treatments and hints how to cook quickly and savor ones Defense Garden bounty.
A Defense Garden is your personal homeland security program.
Never look at the super market produce aisle the same.
This book is suited for Defense Gardeners and non gardeners alike.*
http://www.grassrootscivildefense.com/Grass_Roots_Civil_Defense/HEADQUARTERS.html





read more below...

*This book is saying the same thing I have for 13 years:
We are looking at a PROTRACTED CONFLICT; a long drawn out affair.
We need to be growing our own food. However large of a population we imagine will survive what is coming at us, that is how many people we need to be planning on providing food for.
Fully Half of the poem I was led to write back in the year 2000, deals with this issue: the relationship of gardening to the long term and ultimate survival of the Remnant of the population of this country. If more people can grasp this, that many more people will be brought through this coming storm, this long drawn out time of turmoil:*

*Yeah, it would be wise to heed the writing on the wall. 
Relocate our families before the empire's fall.
We'll learn to grow a garden- worth more than lifeless gold,
Build our new communities, and our new borders hold.

Cut your losses! Burn your bridges! You'd better do it now.
Don't look back; escape the fire; put your hand upon the plow.
It takes some time to settle in, be trusted, learn the ropes, 
We must build a house and grow some crops, if we're to live our hopes.

The war we fought for freedom 200 years ago, 
Dragged on for 8 long dark years; hunger pangs did many know.
We'll never last the coming wrath unless our storage food abound- 
And that is meat upon the hoof, and crops within the ground.

It is not just for "us four- no more" from our stores we'll have to draw.
Shan't we our brother's keepers be, thus obeying Bible law?
Would Joseph have been blessed of God with an attitude like that?
See the world starve to death, while only the rich grew fat?

But no, in blessing all the world he reached his own family too,
Thus saved all Israel from death and received the double birth right too. 
America is Joseph's house, Manasseh tribe by fame,
And parts of all the other twelve, who gather in his name.*

As I said above,
Make no mistake: WE ARE AT WAR. WE ARE BEING WARRED UPON,
AND WE HAVE BEEN WARRED UPON FOR DECADES!!!
IF WE DO NOT THINK THAT TPTB INTEND TO SOON INITIATE TRUE WAR UPON AMERICAN SOIL VERY SOON, WE NEED TO PULL OUR COLLECTIVE HEADS OUT OF THE SAND...OR WHEREVER THEY ARE FIRMLY STUCK!!!
Why do you think DHS has been shipping MRAPS (Mine Resistant Ambush Protected MRAP Vehicles)-enough for every county -3000 of them -to have one of their very own. Watch some You Tubes to see what these vehicles do and get a clue;
*
Military:*
















*DHS / Police:*











Safety and Security....Serve and Protect...

as Ronnie Rayguns said:

The nine most terrifying words in the English language are, 'I'm from the government and I'm here to help.'
Ronald Reagan
40th president of US (1911 - 2004)






*Why do you think DHS has procured 1.6 BILLION rounds of hollow point ammunition? This is ammo that is banned from warfare by the Geneva Convention because it is so drastically destructive to tissue, and makes it nearly impossible to stabilize, save and repair limbs and bodies. Look at military ammo -worldwide -and we have some from several nations.
It is called MILITARY BALL AMMO; it has a smooth rounded tip. It does not have wicked, Golden Saber, or Black Talon, sharp hollow separated points which are spinning at hundreds of RPMs and will shred like a buzz saw when they hit male, female, or child, or baby in the womb, or dog, or cat flesh.
Why do I mention all of those; CHILD, BABY DOG, CAT? Because DHS has enough ammo to kill every person, male & female, every baby in the womb or out, and most of the pets in this entire country, THAT IS WHY!!!

Thin I am exaggerating? Look at the No Hesitation Targets they are training on:
Listen to this clip:*






http://12160.info/forum/topics/law-enforcement-requested-no-hesitation-targets-which-include-chi
*
The targets "were not made to harm anybody"??? (from the You Tube above)
A pregnant woman with a gun, an old man with a gun, and old lady with a gun, (in her home) a little boy with a gun, a young girl with a small child -with a gun,...ALL OF THEM HOLDING A GUN, ALL OF THE GUNS POINTED AT THE SHOOTER (LEO) --AND THEY ARE NOT MEANT TO HARM ANYBODY?
This after the great reserve in LEO judgement shown at Ruby Ridge, Waco, etc, and the most recent vigilantism demonstrated in LA while hunting Dorner; opening fire on two women in a wrong make, wrong size, and wrong color truck, then opening fire on a scrawny little white kid in a truck, you guessed it; wrong make, color and size...just wanting to go surfing, when Dorner was a burly ex-SWAT black man?
Maybe LAPD is one of the departments training with NO HESITATION TARGETS and are already over the Hesitation part of firing on civilians...
Ya Think???
These armed, "shooting at you" targets are intended to:
"help the transition for officers who are faced with these highly unusual targets for the first time," pregnant women? little boys?

As you can hear in the YouTube clip above, Blaine Cooper enquired about the company's "no hesitation" targets, which also feature children, elderly gun owners and mothers in playgrounds, and was told that the target showing a pregnant woman was a "requested law enforcement target for training."

The representative refused to answer why police would be interested in training to shoot pregnant women, but went on to explain, "unfortunately our world is made up of people, pregnant or otherwise, that are gun owners not for the right reasons," adding that the targets were to "train police officers".

The woman refused to give her name, accusing Cooper of being "angry." "Could you understand why I'm upset if the government is trying to make targets to kill citizens - I don't feel that's right," he responded.

Cooper also makes reference to the DHS' purchase of 2 billion bullets, "enough rounds to kill every citizen of the United States five times over."

The representative also claims that the targets could be used for "don't shoot" training, which is somewhat dubious given that they are called "no hesitation" targets and every single one of them is described as a "threat" target in the product description.

The shooting targets, intended to "help the transition for officers who are faced with these highly unusual targets for the first time," include "pregnant woman threat," "older man with shotgun," "older man in home with shotgun," "older woman with gun," "young school aged girl," "young mother on playground," and "little boy with real gun."*

read more below...
DEFENSE GARDENS [Kindle Edition]

Published on Aug 19, 2012

M 1957 Swiss Army Bayonet
Grass Roots Civil Defense is a comprehensive common sense approach to civilian defense

Let me set the tone of Grass Roots Civil Defense
before being labeled

GRCD presentations are a repository for several
disciplines sutured together

Gardening - Nutrition - Herbal Medicine - Hiking
Wild Plant Identification and Martial Arts
all go hand in hand

This is an educational endeavor
We are not interested in race - religion - politics - gender - conspiracies - anti anything -
No bunkers and black helicopters

We believe a healthy - physically fit - intellectual populace builds a stronger country

Lets work together united as in WWII
An ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure

We are interested in igniting that rugged
frontier pioneer "can do" American attitude
shoulder to shoulder - door to door - shore to shore

Authority is a poor substitution for Leadership

Defense Garden - Ballistic Nutrition - Edible Botanicals - AVAILABLE AT AMAZON KINDLE E BOOKS

Grass Roots Medic I - II - instant download PURCHASE NOW at
http://www.grassrootscivildefense.com...


----------

